# Beretta M9 and 92FS differences?



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

What are the differences(if any) between a Beretta M9 and 92FS,other than numbers stamped on gun?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, there will be a new version of both the 92 and the M9 - 

But for right now, as far as I know - only difference is the rear sight and the slide markings saying M9.

The new version of the M9 will soon have a light rail on the frame.


----------

